# Important Notice Regarding The Medical City Angeles



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to TRICARE Overseas

On July 1 2014, The Medical City Angeles will change to The Medical City Ambulatory Surgical Services (TMC-ASC) and move to a new facility in the Clarke Freeport Zone. TMC-ASC is located at Berthaphil Compound III Jose Abad Santos Avenue Clark Freeport Zone Pampanga. (Telephone +63 45 4991522 / Fax: +63 45 4991309).

Global 24 Network Services is working to add TMC-ASC as an Approved Provider under the Philippine Demonstration Project. Until TMC-ASC is Approved, TRICARE beneficiaries may use certified providers working in TMC-ASC for services covered under any of the specialty waivers listed here.

To receive reimbursement for care received under a specialty waiver, beneficiaries should expect to pay upfront and then submit a Patient's Request for Medical Payment (DD Form 2642).

This move to TMC-ASC is in preparation for the opening and start of operations of The Medical City Clark, a 150-bed, state-of-the-art hospital and specialty centers inside Clark. Global 24 Network Services is already working with The Medical City Group to include Clarke Hospital in the approved provider network in Angeles. Additional information on this facility will be provided closer to the opening in late 2014.

We advise beneficiaries to contact Global 24 Network Services if they have any questions relating to this administrative move by The Medical City Group.


----------

